# My 98 N15 Almera



## RAJackson (Oct 12, 2009)

hello to everyone on nissanforums.

My names Ross, From Scotland in the UK and this is my ride

1998 Almera GX with a GA16DE lump.


























hopefully you guys are gonna be able to help me out with a few aspects of turbo'ing the car


----------

